# good boating around Denver/Fort Collins?



## Aaron Thomas (Apr 13, 2014)

does anyone know of any good boating around denver/fort collins? and what is the season like?


----------



## jmcgreevy (May 5, 2012)

The Poudre could keep you busy. Everything from II to NR. The stellar Class III-IV stretch should start running in a couple weeks and keep going up from there. Not much of a need to venture far from that, but if you wanted to change it up, the South Platte has Waterton, Foxton, Deckers. 2+ hour drive though.


----------



## paulk (Apr 24, 2006)

Depends on what you are after, but it WILL keep you busy regardless of who you are. Steven's down is fun Class III-IV that should hopefully be prime for a month this year (late may-June), if not more. The narrows is an awesome after work IV/V creeking run that will be in a few weeks before stevens down (may?) and should be good after the regular run drops until mid august. 
Also,
Spencer heights and Joe wright in June IV-V
Big South ~ july 4th

And within a few hours, bailey, clear creek (work hitting at high water), boulder, st vrain, gore, arkansas.

Plus, in the winter, you are a short 17 hour drive to the northwest...


----------



## OregonRafter (Jan 30, 2013)

I use to live, work, and boat out of Fort Fun. The Poudre will keep you busy for the Sping and front half of the summer, from easy to expert paddling. By august things settle down quite a bit. There are other day trips with not too far of a drive to add rivers in the peak, or extend your season. I really enjoyed my time in Ft Collins. No just as a paddling town, but also as a great place to live. If it wasn't for family local to me now I would probably still be out there.


----------



## Aaron Thomas (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there any fall boating out there?


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Fall?
Yes; Gore Canyon.
It is pretty much never too low; you stop running it sometime in November or December when it gets too cold.
High-quality class 4/5 two hours from Denver. Not sure how you drive from the Fort to Gore, but it's probably still a day trip.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

Big t is usually a November run as well. 




Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

